# Christmas is coming



## MaidenScotland

Don't forget to post the dates, location of any Christmas fetes that you may no about.

For those of you who are spending their first Christmas in Egypt I would suggest you try and get along to a fete as they really are very good plus they give you a little bit of Christmas cheer.

What is everyone doing? 
Going home? Staying here? Or an exotic holiday?

I had hoped to go to Scotland for a few days but it is not going to happen now for various reasons but I am going to the Four Seasons for a Christmas knees up at the beginning of December. Christmas day I will probably be alone as all of my friends are heading back to the UK, Times like this you wish Marks had a food hall here lol

Maiden


----------



## Sonrisa

Staying here. We have spent every single xmas here since we arrived, so nothing new. I actually enjoy the quietness in Maadi during the christmas seasons. 

We went to the European Christams Bazaar last year, and it was too crowded. Wish it wasn't, as I really wanted to look but kept being pushed around. I wonder where will this year be held, I suppose they will change venue, and choose a place not so close from Tahir Square?

The CSA has an advertisement about a German Bazaar at the German shool in Mohandesin, (or was it dokki?), but I am not sure of the date. Anyone can comfirm?

I dont' have any fete. Plans are : getting lots of toys for the kids (they have been very good this year!), eat as much as I can, drink cava. ANd a visit to the church on christmas eve. 

Enjoy your Lunch at the Four Seasons. I have been told the food is superb


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sonrisa said:


> Staying here. We have spent every single xmas here since we arrived, so nothing new. I actually enjoy the quietness in Maadi during the christmas seasons.
> 
> We went to the European Christams Bazaar last year, and it was too crowded. Wish it wasn't, as I really wanted to look but kept being pushed around. I wonder where will this year be held, I suppose they will change venue, and choose a place not so close from Tahir Square?
> 
> The CSA has an advertisement about a German Bazaar at the German shool in Mohandesin, (or was it dokki?), but I am not sure of the date. Anyone can comfirm?
> 
> I dont' have any fete. Plans are : getting lots of toys for the kids (they have been very good this year!), eat as much as I can, drink cava. ANd a visit to the church on christmas eve.
> 
> Enjoy your Lunch at the Four Seasons. I have been told the food is superb




I bought my ticket for the European bazaar today, will find the ticket and post the date 
It is at the Conrad again. It is always busy and you always get pushed around but good fun when you have visited the Irish table and filled up with Irish coffee at 9,30am lol
It always made me smile to see the Egyptians staggering out with all the booze.
The Vatican City bazaar is lovely as the embassy is on the river in Zamalek, try and get to that as is is run by Belgium ladies and the produce is excellent, the nuns also do a bit of home knitting/crochet.
I am sure the German school is in Dokki.. near my hairdressers lol.

I will enjoy lunch and if I don't then I know where to take my complaint


----------



## MaidenScotland

European Bazaar
Conrad Ballroom Lobby level
Conrad Hotel

Saturday 3d December 9.30=2.00pm

tip... you must go early as all the booze, cakes get sold out quickly


----------



## aykalam

I will be spending Christmas with my family in Spain. Can't wait lane:

"Vuelve... a casa vuelve por Navidad"


----------



## Muhammeed

I am waiting X-mas I think Egypt is the decent place to spend it there


----------



## canuck2010

We went to the European bazaar last year, it was just like duty free  
Better yet was the food.
Definitely won't miss it this year.


----------



## BOOKGIRL12342002

This will be my first Christmas in Cairo. My Christmas wish is to meet other people and share in the delight of a *WARM* Christmas day! 

I live in British Columbia, Canada and it has been snowing for almost 2 days now. I am completely thrilled to know that in a few weeks.....I'll be wam again!


----------



## MaidenScotland

BOOKGIRL12342002 said:


> This will be my first Christmas in Cairo. My Christmas wish is to meet other people and share in the delight of a *WARM* Christmas day!
> 
> I live in British Columbia, Canada and it has been snowing for almost 2 days now. I am completely thrilled to know that in a few weeks.....I'll be wam again!




Welcome to the forum

I love snow and would be thrilled to see it. mmm warm again lol ok it wont be cold enough to snow and it might feel warm to you but Cairo in winter is cold and although we do get odd days when the sun shines and warms it up considerably. We wear coats and boots, have heating switched on and duvets on the bed, so pack some winter woolies.

Maiden


----------



## Musical

We will be trekking in Morocco this year. We are planning on walking through the mountains with a mule and guide, then spending a few days in the Sahara desert. We spent last Xmas in Cairo: didn't need heating or boots and woolies, btw. Different strokes for different folks, I suppose. The year before, we were in Nepal at Xmas - now that was a little chilly, in the foothills of the Himalayas! 

There is a Swedish saying that roughly translates as: "There is no such thing as bad weather, there is just inappropriate clothing..."


----------



## MaidenScotland

Musical said:


> We will be trekking in Morocco this year. We are planning on walking through the mountains with a mule and guide, then spending a few days in the Sahara desert. We spent last Xmas in Cairo: didn't need heating or boots and woolies, btw. Different strokes for different folks, I suppose. The year before, we were in Nepal at Xmas - now that was a little chilly, in the foothills of the Himalayas!
> 
> There is a Swedish saying that roughly translates as: "There is no such thing as bad weather, there is just inappropriate clothing..."




You must be hardy or else I am acclimatised to hot weather. I am always cold here in winter and have been wearing a jacket for the past couple of weeks when I have been out in the evening.


----------



## Musical

MaidenScotland said:


> You must be hardy or else I am acclimatised to hot weather. I am always cold here in winter and have been wearing a jacket for the past couple of weeks when I have been out in the evening.


As i said, different strokes. My wife is originally from Southern California, where they wear sweaters if the temperature drops below 65F. The temperatures there are pretty similar to Egypt, but she hasn't been particularly cold during the winters in Cairo.

On the other hand, I am from Ireland, and just grateful that it hardly ever rains here! The warmer winters are a bonus for me...


----------



## hhaddad

*Booze for the festive season*

Buy in as early as possible because it mostly becomes scarce especially close to the New Year.


----------



## charleen

*Plans for the Christmas holiday*

As we are an American Egyptian Coptic family we get to do TWO Christmases! So our first one will be in the new house in Sherouk...YEAH!! I will probably go over board on stuff and the neighbors will wanna kick me out but I love Christmas. We will do Christmas eve at home with movies(1950's Rudolph cartoon and other classics including the little donkey one) Then in the morning we will do the Christmas unwrapping and stockings too. This is all while Grandma and Grandpa watch from Skype!! Since we will be fasting for the Coptic Christmas we always have a great seafood lunch yummmmmmy! Family comes to hang out and just be together. For the Coptic Christmas we meet at night all dressed up and then go to church for the midnight service followed by a great feast made by the mom in law. OOh now I am all excited for Christmas......so much fun!!


----------



## BOOKGIRL12342002

MaidenScotland said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> I love snow and would be thrilled to see it. mmm warm again lol ok it wont be cold enough to snow and it might feel warm to you but Cairo in winter is cold and although we do get odd days when the sun shines and warms it up considerably. We wear coats and boots, have heating switched on and duvets on the bed, so pack some winter woolies.
> 
> Maiden


Woolies???? OMG! I'll have to repack my suitcase that has been packed for over a month! I've brought tshirts, shorts, cotton blouses and one sweater! Thank you so much for the reply...I will change my travel wardrobe immediately!


----------



## GM1

here you can find the actual weather (on top you can switch to Fahrenheit): 10 Day Weather Forecast for Cairo - weather.com


----------



## Sonrisa

aykalam said:


> "Vuelve... a casa vuelve por Navidad"



lol, delaviuda, that's a classic...Someone is going to eat lots of turron


----------



## Sonrisa

canuck2010 said:


> We went to the European bazaar last year, it was just like duty free
> Better yet was the food.
> Definitely won't miss it this year.


Au contraire I think I'll pass this year. Given how things are atm, pushing my way into a room full of booze and pork pies avid seeking "foreigners" next to Tahir Square on a friday morning, is not my idea of fun.

edit, is on a saturday morning. Still.


----------



## aykalam

Sonrisa said:


> lol, delaviuda, that's a classic...Someone is going to eat lots of turron


The ad was actually for El Almendro


----------



## Whitedesert

Going home for Christmas, spending the time on the beach in Stilbaai, (Stillbay) near Cape Town, middle of summer!! while you all don your big coats!! Cannot wait!


----------



## Sonrisa

aykalam said:


> The ad was actually for El Almendro


 thats right. 
I guess It's been too long since I last spent a christmas in Spain.


----------



## txlstewart

Whitedesert said:


> Going home for Christmas, spending the time on the beach in Stilbaai, (Stillbay) near Cape Town, middle of summer!! while you all don your big coats!! Cannot wait!


Is it polite to brag???? I hope you have a safe trip and a fabulous time at home!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sonrisa said:


> Au contraire I think I'll pass this year. Given how things are atm, pushing my way into a room full of booze and pork pies avid seeking "foreigners" next to Tahir Square on a friday morning, is not my idea of fun.
> 
> edit, is on a saturday morning. Still.




It's not next to Midan Tahrir.. it is much further up the road so to speak... near the Arcadia mall but I am going to if there is anything you want me to look out for let me know and I can get it for you

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

BOOKGIRL12342002 said:


> Woolies???? OMG! I'll have to repack my suitcase that has been packed for over a month! I've brought tshirts, shorts, cotton blouses and one sweater! Thank you so much for the reply...I will change my travel wardrobe immediately!




You are not alone in your thinking. I first came here in the month January and I shivered the whole time plus it rained and rained.. a common mistake is people think it is hot all year round and never rains, same goes for Spain.. holiday makers turn up with shorts and teeshirts in December and very little else. It may feel ok to you as you are used to harsh winters.

Maiden


----------



## Sonrisa

MaidenScotland said:


> It's not next to Midan Tahrir.. it is much further up the road so to speak... near the Arcadia mall but I am going to if there is anything you want me to look out for let me know and I can get it for you
> 
> Maiden


NO, thanks MS, nothing I can think of, but thank you for asking. 

Talking about Arkadia, I had been going to the Toys r us, ground floor of of Arcadia for the last few Christmases to get toys as it is quite large and has a great selection, and I am thinking, has the mall reopened yet? ANyone knows? 

There is a Toys r us in City stars and another one in Dandy mall, but the one of Arcadia was the largest, in my opinion.


----------



## GM1

According to 360.com it is still closed. But there must be another shop in Ahram street, Heliopolis: Toys "R" Us, Heliopolis, Cairo, Egypt - Shopping
maybe you can give them a call and ask about the one in Arkadia mall.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sonrisa said:


> NO, thanks MS, nothing I can think of, but thank you for asking.
> 
> Talking about Arkadia, I had been going to the Toys r us, ground floor of of Arcadia for the last few Christmases to get toys as it is quite large and has a great selection, and I am thinking, has the mall reopened yet? ANyone knows?
> 
> There is a Toys r us in City stars and another one in Dandy mall, but the one of Arcadia was the largest, in my opinion.




I will ask my Filipinos to have a look.. they are always there shopping


----------



## tracyc11

hey guys! I am liking the sound of these christmas fetes and markets! I didn't expect that in Cairo when I moved here in the summer. I have found the details of one on this thread- the one at the conrad hotel ont he 3rd dec. I am just wondering where abouts this hotel is and what sort of things are sold at the fetes, and where to buy tickets from and if this is necessary. I also read the post about the one at the Vatican city on the nile in zamelek- has any one any more information about this? I am very keen to go have a nosey at these but would like a little more info on what sorts of things they sell and exactly where to find them!
Thanks for your info!


----------



## canuck2010

The European Christmas fair at the Conrad has many specialty foods, lots of alcohol, and small gifts from the host countries.


----------



## Whitedesert

txlstewart said:


> Is it polite to brag???? I hope you have a safe trip and a fabulous time at home!


Not polite, but then I am not known for being politically correct either! Thank you very much, I am so looking forward to it, after the year we have all had in Egypt!


----------



## Whitedesert

Sonrisa said:


> NO, thanks MS, nothing I can think of, but thank you for asking.
> 
> Talking about Arkadia, I had been going to the Toys r us, ground floor of of Arcadia for the last few Christmases to get toys as it is quite large and has a great selection, and I am thinking, has the mall reopened yet? ANyone knows?
> 
> There is a Toys r us in City stars and another one in Dandy mall, but the one of Arcadia was the largest, in my opinion.


Not open yet. Not a single shop, they are still busy with the restoration work on the shell of the building.


----------



## MaidenScotland

tracyc11 said:


> hey guys! I am liking the sound of these christmas fetes and markets! I didn't expect that in Cairo when I moved here in the summer. I have found the details of one on this thread- the one at the conrad hotel ont he 3rd dec. I am just wondering where abouts this hotel is and what sort of things are sold at the fetes, and where to buy tickets from and if this is necessary. I also read the post about the one at the Vatican city on the nile in zamelek- has any one any more information about this? I am very keen to go have a nosey at these but would like a little more info on what sorts of things they sell and exactly where to find them!
> Thanks for your info!




The Conrad hotel is easily found as it is right on the Nile, any taxi driver will know how to get you there.
The Vactican City fete sells Christmas decorations, gifts etc but they not cheap however they tend to be good quality.
It is easy to find any embassy or hotel... google them and they will give you the address.


----------



## BOOKGIRL12342002

*Successful "re-pack" completed!*

Thank you for the link on local weather as well as the information regarding clothing. All I can say is thank goodness I mentioned it because I too would have been shivering for a month. 

In Canada, with the exception of four months, I'm used to shivering! I expect to shiver here at home. Even with heavy top-coats, raingear and yes, woolies -- the cold tends to sink into your bones. A warm cocoa and a heating blanket are my cure! I'm not complaining (well, sort of not complaining) but even 68-75 will be a very welcome respite. 

I have been reading about a large market called Khan al-Khalili and I'm wondering if these markets are open all week long or is there a specific market day?


----------



## expatagogo

BOOKGIRL12342002 said:


> I have been reading about a large market called Khan al-Khalili and I'm wondering if these markets are open all week long or is there a specific market day?


Open all week and well into the later evening.

If you can't find it at Khan al-Khalili, you don't need it. 

(Note: Brush up on your bargaining skills before you enter.)


----------



## MaidenScotland

BOOKGIRL12342002 said:


> Thank you for the link on local weather as well as the information regarding clothing. All I can say is thank goodness I mentioned it because I too would have been shivering for a month.
> 
> In Canada, with the exception of four months, I'm used to shivering! I expect to shiver here at home. Even with heavy top-coats, raingear and yes, woolies -- the cold tends to sink into your bones. A warm cocoa and a heating blanket are my cure! I'm not complaining (well, sort of not complaining) but even 68-75 will be a very welcome respite.
> 
> I have been reading about a large market called Khan al-Khalili and I'm wondering if these markets are open all week long or is there a specific market day?




I hate the khan but of course many love it. The streets around the can called Hussein are better for selection and cheaper. Silver/Jewellers close on a Sunday.


----------



## hhaddad

MaidenScotland said:


> I hate the khan but of course many love it. The streets around the can called Hussein are better for selection and cheaper. Silver/Jewellers close on a Sunday.


Correct the Khan is for the tourist who don't care if they buy somethingfor 10 USD when it's real price is 10 cents and even after bartering they pay 5 dollars.


----------



## Helen Ellis

*Christmas Bazaars in Hurghada*

Christmas Bazaars in Hurghada.

Busy Bees Christmas Bazaar; 
Friday 9th December 1.30 to 4.30pm
Clothes, candles, books, toys, Christmas decorations, gifts, cakes and refreshments.
Magawich, behind the electricity co. Through gate 1 and keep heading twards airport road past the row of white villas with a touch of yellow and to the right of the mirrored villa, opposite the large beige villa with a lot of lights.
Lots of parking space.


Nivin Youssef
the Hurghada shopping festival
friday 2-12-2011
3: 9 pm
Zabargad mall, (now called Dibaj), Hadaba Rd.
The surprise of the Hurghada shopping festival
There will be gifts to customers to buy coupons from the festival for a price of not less than 200 Le
the gifts well be at the end of day at 9 pm

Caroline Stephens
THE BOOK GALLERY IS HOLDING AN ART AND CRAFT FAIR ON 16TH DECEMBER. PLEASE GO TO OUR FB PAGE FOR DETAILS ON HOW TO FIND US. WE LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING CUSTOMERS OLD AND NEW.
Off Zahabia st, That's the road between Zahabia Hotel/Florence Khamsin on the corniche and Nasr St nr Abu Ashara. Take the first left off Zahabia Rd from coast rd end, (this rd is behind Florence Khamsin development.) then first right. 2nd building on left.


----------



## BOOKGIRL12342002

*Christmas Shopping for Daughter-Scarves*



MaidenScotland said:


> I hate the khan but of course many love it. The streets around the can called Hussein are better for selection and cheaper. Silver/Jewellers close on a Sunday.


I was thinking of checking out The Khan because my daughter loves scarves of all kinds, colours and textures. I wouldn't know where else to look as a newbie other than a market? Actually, I'm glad everyone weighed in on information about the Khan because now , I will exercise great caution.


----------



## expatagogo

BOOKGIRL12342002 said:


> I was thinking of checking out The Khan because my daughter loves scarves of all kinds, colours and textures. I wouldn't know where else to look as a newbie other than a market? Actually, I'm glad everyone weighed in on information about the Khan because now , I will exercise great caution.


There will be scarf shops in just about every direction you look - and certainly outside of the bazaar (Khan). No shortage of shopping opportunities in that department.

Before you go, learn Arabic numbers (you can get by with 0-9) so you understand prices if and where you see them. If you choose to bargain for pricing, know that any price quoted in dollars or euros is blatant robbery and just walk away.

That is, unless you ask, politely of course, if the clerk's name is Ali Baba.  That's when the real wheeling and dealing starts.


----------



## charleen

expatagogo said:


> There will be scarf shops in just about every direction you look - and certainly outside of the bazaar (Khan). No shortage of shopping opportunities in that department.
> 
> Before you go, learn Arabic numbers (you can get by with 0-9) so you understand prices if and where you see them. If you choose to bargain for pricing, know that any price quoted in dollars or euros is blatant robbery and just walk away.
> 
> That is, unless you ask, politely of course, if the clerk's name is Ali Baba.  That's when the real wheeling and dealing starts.


I have found that whatever price they tell you, just cut it in half and then watch them act (key word here ACT) offended by such an offer. THen add a pound or two to calm them and that is enough. Otherwise walk away and listen to them say ok ok. If not they are horrible and go to someone else.


----------



## MaidenScotland

:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:


----------

